# first time...



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

i fed my cariba (jaws) a crayfish for the first time today. i put the crayfish in the tank and it swam to the bottom,sat there for a bit than started to crawl around.all the crawling around got my cariba (jaws) looking so he swam over to take a look but the crayfish was no bitch and threw up his claws jaws swam up a bit higher than him and started to swim around him just out of the crayfishs reach than out of no where bam!!! jaws swam in and took a bite out of the crayfish just behind his eyes and that was the end of the crayfish trying to fight back now he was hardly moveing but trying to crawl to safety when out of no where jaws flew in and bit him into two







( i have to say that this is the best action i have seen in my tank ever...this is something i plan to show my friends


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

cool i gotta feed my ps crayfish sometime


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Yea i've been loving the action when I feed Dax some cray! Their technique is usually to come from behind! Your's should be over really fast but mine, being 4.5", took a while! The cray even swam fast! He was swimming fast facing Dax to protect himself but Dax still found a way to get him! In the end he just left the head of the cray and still eating some leftovers in the gravel! Very fun to watch! I'll probably take a vid of it next feeding time!


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Great !!

You lot have just given me the bug to put in some feeders or something. Not given my boys a treat for a while !


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

cool never tried crayfish must do that


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

cool, i can never find crayfish out here


----------



## Piranhaguy07 (Nov 30, 2003)

im going to feed mine a crayfish cuz i can get them for free in a creek


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

i'm gonna buy one and see what happens. pleco's been doing fine


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Video tape it next time, would like to see it.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Sounds pretty cool fury.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i heard they can knock out ur p's eyes though so be careful. i love my p's ill wait a bit till i throw in a cray


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

My crayfish I put in as a tank janitor attacked my reds and my biggest and favorite lost one of his eyes to that thing. Feeding a crayfish is more entertaining because it will fight back, but keep in mind that fighting back means your piranhas may be the ones who end up getting fucked up


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

sounds like feeding crayfish is cool so will try it,:nod: i think my p's are big enough not to get hurt


----------



## DaBreeZe (May 11, 2004)

Sorta messed up tho when i throw in a crawdad most of the time i dont even see it hit the Bottom before he gets smoked , and when he does hit the bottom well if he gets into a cave or piece of drift wood he could be ok....for about a few hours







until the ps see him then its over

but about feeding crays from a creek well u can introduce some bad bacteria and disease so i wouldnt do that


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

my p's love crayfish


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

my p's love crayfish


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Moved to Feeding and Nutrition


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

hey piranhaguy whats that shadow in between her legs (your avatar)??


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> hey piranhaguy whats that shadow in between her legs (your avatar)??


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

The pillow that's in front of her


----------

